# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Αγορα ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΥ πιγκουινου απο πετ σόπ!!

## mpikis

Πάω σε λίγο να αγοράσω ενα άρρωστο πουλάκι που είδα σε ενα πετ σόπ!Επειδη τα οικονομικα μου είναι χαλία θα σας στειλω φωτο για να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε για να το σωσουμε απο εδω...χωρις να χρειαστει να παω σε πτηνιατρο....!!!Σε λιγο που θα το παρω θα ανεβασω φωτο!!!Ο κύριος αυτός το δίνει 30 ευρω!ΘΑ κανω κανα παζάρι...
Ξερω για την αλυσιδα και οτι ετσι καθε αρρωστο ή θα πεθαινει ή θα υπάρχει κάποιος φιλοζωος να το παρει...καταδικάζουμε ενα ακομα πουλακι...δε μπορω όμως το είχα δει και πριν ενα μηνα και δε μπορεσα να το πάρω..το ειδα και σημερα στην ιδια χαλια κατασταση...μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα....

----------


## Max-arbou

Καλα που υπαρχουν και τετοια ατομα ετσι ωστε να σωζετε μια ψυχουλα...περιμενουμε φωτος φιλε...

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην το πάρεις.
Καί γιατί έτσι θα δώσεις και εσύ το μύνημα στον άθλιο πετσοπά οτι καλά κάνει και έχει τα πουλιά του σε τέτοια κατάστασή, καί γιατί ίσως να αποτελέσει κίνδυνο και για τα άλλα σου πουλιά.
Μπορεί να είναι πολύ σκληρό για το πουλάκι αλλά, όπως είπες και εσύ, σώζοντας αυτό δίνεις θάρρος στον έμπορα και καταδικάζεις το επόμενο που θα πάρει τη θέση του.
Αν τελικά το πάρεις πάντως... θα δούμε τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε!

----------


## mpikis

Το πήρα!Λοιπόν εξωτερικα δε φαινεται να έχει κατι εκτός απο χάλια φτερωμα.. οι κουτσουλιές κανονικες και τα πόδια μου μετα το μπανιο θα τα τσεκαρω καλύτερα..Πρός το παρών θα κοπόυν τα νύχια και θα κάνει μπάνιο ..!!Μαρία τώρα το εχω μακρυα απο τα πουλιά μου αλλα μετα απο ενα μηνα καραντινα και απο επισκεψη σε πτηνιατρο και αναλογα τι θα μου πεί ο ΙΑΤΡΟΣ θα μπει κι αυτο στο σμήνος και υπάρχει και ζευγαρι να το περιμένει..και αγορι και κοριτσι!!

----------


## mpikis

Ορίστε κάποιες φωτο!

----------


## Niva2gr

Πράγματι, δεν φαίνεται τόσο χάλια όσο φανταζόμουν! Το φτέρωμα πιστεύω οτι θα στρώσει μετά απο μερικά μπανάκια. Πάντως είναι πολύ όμορφο! Είναι αλμπίνο;

----------


## mpikis

Ναι κι εγω αυτό νομίζω..μαλλον δεν ειναι αρρωστο απλα φουλ ταλαιπωρημένο..αν θελείς αλλαξε τον τιτλο απο αρρωστο σε ταλαιπωρημενο..του/της λείπουν δυο νυχια τώρα που το προσεξα και δειλα δειλα λιγο βραχηκε σημερα!σιγα σιγα θα στρωσει....

----------


## Antigoni87

Να σου ζήσει Αλέξανδρε, να είναι καλά το κουκλάκι! Μου φάνηκε πολύ αδύνατο, ίσως είναι ιδέα μου! Τώρα θα καλοπεράσει.
Απλώς είμαι της γνώμης ότι στη θέση του θα βρεις άλλο άρρωστο κάποια στιγμή και θα το αγοράσεις για να το σώσεις και πάει λέγοντας.  :sad:   Μου φαίνεται ότι επίτηδες δεν τα περιποιούνται αρκετά για να τα λυπόμαστε και να θέλουμε να τα "σώσουμε", άρα να ανοίξουμε το πορτοφόλι.
Τελοσπάντων, αφού το πήρες φρόντισέ το καλά και με το καλό να μπει στην μεγάλη σου παρέα!  ::

----------


## abscanary

Εύχομαι να μην έχει απολύτως τίποτα φίλε και να ενταχθεί με το καλό στο κοπάδι. Να σου ζήσει φίλε   :winky:

----------


## xXx

Αλέξανδρε είναι πανέμορφο να σου ζήσει!έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι πολύ αδύνατο εκτός και αν οι φωτογραφίες το δείχνουν έτσι!κοίταξέ το λίγο για καρίνα από κάτω!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Μπορεις να του δωσεις και Νexton Q που ειναι καταλληλο για πουλια σε καραντινα!Στην μυτη του κουταλιου για την κανονικη ποτιστρα!
Μετα βαλτου και βιταμινες στο νερο και θα παρει τα πανω του αν δεν ειναι αρρωστο!
Καλοριζικοοοοοο

----------


## mpikis

Δεν εινια αρρωστο απ οτι φαινεται...ειναι αντρακλας και κελαηδαει σα καναρινι..!!!!αρχιζει και αρπριζει και τον ονομασα ΑΓΓΕΛΟ!!!Θα σας βγάλω και καποιες φωτο να τον απολαυσετε!!φαινεται να εινια ημερο..οτνα τον πιανω(αν και δυσκολευομαι), δε τσιμπαει και δεν εχει ταχυπαλμια....νομιζω πως θα γίνουμε πολυ καλα φιλαρακια!!!Τον περιμενει σε ενα μηνα και η πιτσιλωτη...θα γινει της ΜΕΤΤΑΛΑΞΗΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙ....χαχαχα

----------


## mpikis

Οριστε κάποιες φωτο...Ειναι λιγο κατσιασμενο ακόμα το φτερωμα στα πόδια γιατι βαζουμε και epithol...σιγα σιγα φευγει το γκρι...

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Αλεξανδρε!! ωραιος ο Αγγελος σου!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
να τον χαιρεσαι και καλους απογονους  ::   ::

----------


## vas

βρε παιδιά..δεν είδα κανέναν να το σχολιάζει,και αρχίζω να μπαίνω σε υποψίες μήπως είμαι out   ::  
τα νύχια του δεν είναι λίγο τεράστια?

----------


## mpikis

Εσυ πώς τα βλεπεις???Δεν εισαι out είσαι in...τα νυχια τα εκοψα αλλα τα αφησα λιγο πιο μακρυα γιατι του λείπουν δυο νυχια..ενα απο καθε ποδι και ήθελα να τσεκαρω αν θα υπάρξει προβλημα!Πέρα απο τα νυχια που δεν υπαρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και θα κοπούν κιαλλο...εχω δει στο ένα του ρουθούνι κατι "καφε"... επειδη πριν ηταν κατσιασμενο και γκρι..τωρα που ασπριζει φαινονται κατι σημαδια στο ρουθουνι..δείτε και μονοι σας να μου πειτε...

----------

